# 3 series Gallery



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

front


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

low front


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rear 3/4


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rear


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

interlaken


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*A few more*

1


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*2*

2


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*3*

3


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*4*

4


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*5*

5


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*6*

6


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Just beautiful Ned!!! Awesome color.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pictures from ED


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pic 2


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pic 3


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pic 4


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pic 5


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Pic 6


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

more.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

more.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

You guys all suck for getting Pilots while I got RE040's!


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

*My Ed from April 11th...*

Sorry for the delay....and I just picked up the car last week here in the USA. Picked up in Munich April 11th, dropped at Harms in Munich on April 14, picked up at dealer on May19th. Not too shabby. Almost shed a tear or two for the 95 M3 as I traded it in, but then once reunited with the ZHP...mmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Yes, the fat, unshaven, rumpeled zombie on the right is me...but wearing his ///M sweater! My delvery specialist Judith is trying to talk thru the details. She was great to work with. ;-)


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*I love the black ZHP!!!*

Ilove black ZHP's they had one at my dealer before mine arrived. I swore I would never own another black car but when I see a black ZHP I begin to forget how hard they are to keep clean.

Beautiful Car!! Post more pictures please.

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)




----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*In honor of a great day in Monaco*

1


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

2


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*here is mine*

CB M3


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*2nd shot*

2nd shot


----------



## CYBER PETE (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## CYBER PETE (Jun 9, 2003)

Just got the mtech kit and the painted moldings...more mods coming soon.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Hmm, I don't see anything...

pant...pant...

:eeps:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I finally took delivery of my ZHP!! 
Only a few quick pics here until I take some real ones this weekend. I was way too excited about driving the car to worry about too many pics. Enjoy and more to come. Everything about this car is amazing!!

It drives as good as it looks..


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Finally replaced the stock wheels.


















Jeff


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I just registered so I thought I'd post some pics. She is a 04 330, silver-gray with black leather, 6 speed, sport package.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Some new pics


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

The thing with the OB is the cameleon nature of it's color!


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

Mystikal said:


> Check out the mileage. Still truckin'! The original exhaust system (entirely) and clutch are still in use, just to name a few of the common wear items holding up. :thumbup:


Niiiiiiiiiiiice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Jeff


----------



## OneR2TeeS (Apr 29, 2003)

*Stopped off the 101*

Quick Pic:


----------



## waiter (Mar 26, 2003)

*My new ride.*

2004 330Cic
Silver Gray / Gray
Step/PP/CWP
ED Program


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*For gf44108*

It's Steel Gray with Style 98's. Not Steel Blue. I like grey better. I hope this helps.


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

* My 2004 330Ci in exotic Mineral Springs, North Carolina:*









*Interior closeup:*









*A visit to Baja Carolina:*


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

*My brand new baby*

Put the first 800 miles on it this weekend. I can already feel the engine starting to loosen up a little. I'm really looking to forward to 1250 miles so I can start to open it up.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

My mystic blue 330cic...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Here are mine...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jeff, that fireworks picture rocks!

OK, does everyone here have an E46? :eeps:

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=16068>


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Jeff, that fireworks picture rocks!
> 
> OK, does everyone here have an E46? :eeps:


Yes, we should just have an E46 gallery and then a Pre- E46 gallery 

It may only have 5-10 cars though. :angel:


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*2003 325xiT*

Here's mine


----------



## magicious (Jul 17, 2003)

Quite stock and older, 1996 318ti.
Also before i busted up the front end


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

magicious said:


> Quite stock and older, 1996 318ti.
> Also before i busted up the front end


Ah, the perfect picture...

Sunset...

Girl...

Bimmer...


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

This one was taken last Saturday night...









Cheers,
Jeff



The Roadstergal said:


> Jeff, that fireworks picture rocks!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

JeffW said:


> This one was taken last Saturday night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

JeffW said:


> This one was taken last Saturday night...
> 
> Cheers,
> Jeff


 :yikes: Sweet! What camera do you have?


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! I used my Canon SLR EOS D60 camera. 

Jeff



The Roadstergal said:


> :yikes: Sweet! What camera do you have?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

JeffW said:


> Thanks! I used my Canon SLR EOS D60 camera.
> 
> Jeff


:thumbup:

/me have SLR some day... *wistful*


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Here's mine...

Added the M3 wheel and swapped out the "cube" trim for straight aluminum. It looks better in the sun, as the flecks in the fabric seats contrast well w/ the trim.

http://home.att.net/~howersl/bmw/interior.JPG
http://home.att.net/~howersl/bmw/wheel.jpg

Also added the M3 strut bar and OEM alarm, photos later.


----------



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

*alpine white*

yO


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I had to get this picture as a souvenir when I was in Munich picking up my car.


----------



## SaritaKC (Jun 30, 2003)

*330XI-SP-PP-CWP-35% tint*

Order Date: 5/30/03
Delivery Date: 8/1/03

Can't wait to get the break in miles in!!!


----------



## sgoggin (Jul 19, 2003)

*Here is my new 2004 330 Ci Silver Grey*

Here is my new 2004 330 Ci Silver Grey


----------

